# 128 acres in KY, Nat Gas and Water wells



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw this on craigslist, thought some here might find it nice to dream about, if nothing else. If anyone buys it, see that I get my finder's fee! 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/986354528.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

aaahahhhh... *drool*!


----------

